# www/linux-flashplugin9 set to IGNORE?



## KernelPanic (Apr 7, 2009)

mydesktop# portupgrade -ai
--->  Session started at: Tue, 07 Apr 2009 09:27:38 -0600
** Port marked as IGNORE: www/linux-flashplugin9:
        bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: Invalid component USE_LINUX_APPS=openssl 

I am using fc8 base and have the appropriate entries in /etc/make.conf and /etc/sysclt.conf per the UPDATING page. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2009)

Is your ports tree up to date? My Makefile (Mar 19 18:28) does not contain an IGNORE line.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is your ports tree up to date? My Makefile (Mar 19 18:28) does not contain an IGNORE line.



It is.

I see openssl defined as a component in the /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk file:


```
openssl_FILE=           ${LINUXBASE}/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7f
openssl_f8_FILE=        ${LINUXBASE}/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8b
openssl_DETECT=         ${openssl${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX:S/-/_/}_FILE}
openssl_PORT=           ${PORTSDIR}/security/linux${LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX}-openssl
```

 but it doesn't appear to be getting set up right with OVERRIDE_LINUX_* set to f8

 OR

the linux-flashplugin9 Makefile needs to be changed to reflect that openssl is now a LINUX_26_APPS variable?

I'm not a port maintainer so I'm just guessing.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

Your ports tree is out of date

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9/Makefile.diff?r1=1.33;r2=1.28;f=h

As for the openssl, just install security/linux-openssl (this should be pulled in though; see USE_LINUX_APPS of linux-flashplayer9)


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your ports tree is out of date
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9/Makefile.diff?r1=1.33;r2=1.28;f=h
> 
> As for the openssl, just install security/linux-openssl (this should be pulled in though; see USE_LINUX_APPS of linux-flashplayer9)



I have Makefile v1.33 for the www/linux-flashplugin9 port. I have the port installed and it is working as well as can be expected. This IGNORE message is being generated by a test against bsd.linux-apps.mk and only stared to show up in portupgrade after the weekend and after I put in the recommended /etc/make.conf /etc/sysctl.conf entries.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

I only have OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 in /etc/make.conf and compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 in /etc/sysctl.conf.

The ports tree was updated on 31st of March.. Perhaps something changed in the bsd.linux-apps.mk file in the mean time?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah.. I see bsd.linux-apps.mk has been updated about 2 hours ago :\

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk?f=h


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah.. I see bsd.linux-apps.mk has been updated about 2 hours ago :\
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk?f=h



Yeah, but that doesn't fix the error I'm getting.  This is the area of code I'm generating the error from:


```
# Let's check if components from USE_LINUX_APPS exist at _LINUX_APPS_ALL
.  for component in ${USE_LINUX_APPS}
.    if ${_LINUX_APPS_ALL:M${component}}==""
IGNORE= bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: Invalid component USE_LINUX_APPS=${component}
.    endif
.  endfor
```

The check for the openssl component appears to be failing. Perhaps _LINUX_26_APPS is not getting pulled into _LINUX_APPS_ALL in spite of this?


```
_LINUX_26_APPS=         libidn nspr nss openssl sqlite3 tcl84 tk84

_LINUX_APPS_ALL+=       _LINUX_26_APPS
```


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 8, 2009)

Its now fixed:


```
# 2.6.16 components
_LINUX_26_APPS=         libidn nspr nss openssl sqlite3 tcl84 tk84

_LINUX_APPS_ALL+=       ${_LINUX_26_APPS}
```

Thanks you bsam!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, variables. Pesky little ${things}.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 8, 2009)

My apologies for intervening
But HOW to fix? 
I have the same message and I don't have "IGNORE" in //linux-flashpluin9/Makefile.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 8, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> My apologies for intervening
> But HOW to fix?
> I have the same message and I don't have "IGNORE" in //linux-flashpluin9/Makefile.



If you're like me and using the Fedora Core 8 as your Linux Base on your system then you must set the following:

/etc/make.conf
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8

/etc/sysctl.conf
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16

As spelled out in /usr/ports/UPDATING item 20090401

If you're still using the default Linux Base, I'm not sure how you would fix the error. Or if you should even be getting the error.

Other than that, I didn't do anything other than take a nightly update of the ports tree.

Oh, and I did find out my Linux openssl was out of date, I had to upgrade it from the old version to the linux-f8-openssl version using portupgrade's -o option. I doubt that had anything to do with this IGNORE issue.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, but still the same. I have fresh ports snapshot. I used to install linux-flashplugin9 many times and this is 1st time I got the error. 

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
===>  linux-flashplugin-9.0r159 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: Invalid component USE_LINUX_APPS=openssl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.
```
To get flash working I never installed linux-f8-openssl, I did it now (linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b) but no luck


----------



## zeiz (Apr 10, 2009)

PS. I still don't know what was a reason for the error. However today I tried again to install linux-flashplugin and it was installed successfully without the error message


----------

